# Estrus Chirps and Whimpers



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone knocking any yotes down with estrus chirps/whimpers yet this year? If so, what is your sequence? Do you do a female howl before going into the chirps?


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

even better question... Ive heard multiple variations of the wimpers and chirps. does anyone have a link or sound file of an actual coyote.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They've been breeding already this year. I've heard it and called in a few pairs 2 weeks ago including this 1 that came in with a mate.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

doggk9 said:


> They've been breeding already this year. I've heard it and called in a few pairs 2 weeks ago including this 1 that came in with a mate.



Nice man! Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, what are you doing? Just chirps? Or you throwing a female invitation howl in too?


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

folpak said:


> even better question... Ive heard multiple variations of the wimpers and chirps. does anyone have a link or sound file of an actual coyote.


Randy Anderson has a video of a female yote doing the estrus chirp. sounds a lot like a bird chirp. I've heard it before in the field and you would never guess that sound was coming from a yote.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Memay said:


> Nice man! Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, what are you doing? Just chirps? Or you throwing a female invitation howl in too?


I've got a whole foxcast sequence strung together with a female invitation howl, a pair howl, a duet and then estrus chirps and yips. Tony Tebbe 1900coyote works well too.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

doggk9 said:


> I've got a whole foxcast sequence strung together with a female invitation howl, a pair howl, a duet and then estrus chirps and yips. Tony Tebbe 1900coyote works well too.


Cool. Thanks. I may have to break out the foxpro and try that sequence. Been using hand calls a lot again. Speaking of Tony Tebbe, the one call that is always hanging on the lanyard is his Green Nasty.


----------

